# Cupcake eggs



## Arne (Dec 20, 2011)

These are kinda neat. You can make them up ahead of time, grab one out of the refrigerator, pop it in the microwave and they are ready to go.

Get a cupcake pan, ours has 12 cupcake holes. Put some spray like Pam in each of the holes. Even on no stick pans it is best to spray them. Fry up some sausage or bacon or ham. Enough to put some in each cupcake hole. Along with that, you can chop up some olives, mushrooms, peppers, or any thing else you mite like to add. Do not chop too fine. For 12 we mix up 10 eggs, like you would do when you scramble them. Add the egg mix to each cupcake hole, carefully stir with a spoon handle to mix the other ingredients up. Add shredded cheese of your choice to the top. Stick in the oven about 325 degrees for about 25 minutes. You can check for doneness with a knife, kinda like checking a cake for doneness. Take them out, let em cool a little and enjoy. Make em up on the weekend and they are great for a quick breakfast during the week. I put em in the microwave for 30 seconds, and put a couple of drops of water on the plate I microwave them on. Keeps them a little moist. Havn't tried them with wine, but I bet they would be good then too. Arne.


----------



## Flem (Dec 20, 2011)

You're making me hungry.


----------



## Julie (Dec 20, 2011)

Reisling, Arne, bet they are good with a glass of Reisling


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2011)

Good idea there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2011)

Arne that is an awesome idea I'll have to try. I put a wet paper towell over everything I microwave. It keeps the microwave cleaner and adds moisture to the food. This is especially good to do for meat like steaks and such that can get dried out.


----------



## Arne (Dec 21, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Arne that is an awesome idea I'll have to try. I put a wet paper towell over everything I microwave. It keeps the microwave cleaner and adds moisture to the food. This is especially good to do for meat like steaks and such that can get dried out.



They are easy to make. Let us know how they come out. Arne.


----------

